# Best outdoor padlock (reliable in all weathers)



## vickster (22 Mar 2021)

Just struggled to get the Wilko ‘all weather’ padlock open on my garden gate. Now doused in GT85, but think I need to get something better.
So...any recommendations please (key not combination preferred)
TIA


----------



## T4tomo (22 Mar 2021)

maybe needs something more viscous than GT85 inside it. By their very nature of delicate moving metal innards, I'm not sure many padlocks are going to thrive exposed to the elements. can you put a flap of something weatherproof over it to protect it?


----------



## Eric Olthwaite (22 Mar 2021)

Another lube thread - can't believe it


----------



## Adam4868 (22 Mar 2021)

Depending how much you want to spend,I've found these ok.Had a couple outside locking things up,ladders etc and seem ok still.
https://www.screwfix.com/p/master-lock-excell-stainless-steel-weatherproof-disc-padlock-70mm/87006


----------



## vickster (22 Mar 2021)

T4tomo said:


> maybe needs something more viscous than GT85 inside it. By their very nature of delicate moving metal innards, I'm not sure many padlocks are going to thrive exposed to the elements. can you put a flap of something weatherproof over it to protect it?


It has a weatherproof cover.
I only have GT85 at my disposal


----------



## vickster (22 Mar 2021)

Adam4868 said:


> Depending how much you want to spend,I've found these ok.Had a couple outside locking things up,ladders etc and seem ok still.
> https://www.screwfix.com/p/master-lock-excell-stainless-steel-weatherproof-disc-padlock-70mm/87006


The Asgard is secured with those. I’ll see if they actually work on the gate bolt.
up to £30 is fine if it’s going to last! And open every time with no issues.
I was just looking at this
https://www.wickes.co.uk/Master-Loc...Weatherproof-Laminated-Steel-Padlock/p/206563


----------



## vickster (22 Mar 2021)

Eric Olthwaite said:


> Another lube thread - can't believe it


I’m asking about padlocks not lube


----------



## fossyant (22 Mar 2021)

I can recommend these. Used on on a works bike locker and it's now on my garage door.

https://www.screwfix.com/p/cisa-bra...370LcLGIXIa2JMAmA3BoCK8MQAvD_BwE&gclsrc=aw.ds


----------



## vickster (22 Mar 2021)

fossyant said:


> I can recommend these. Used on on a works bike locker and it's now on my garage door.
> 
> https://www.screwfix.com/p/cisa-bra...370LcLGIXIa2JMAmA3BoCK8MQAvD_BwE&gclsrc=aw.ds


Ooh that’s a bit spendy...I’m also not sure it’ll fit on the gate bolt?


----------



## Randomnerd (22 Mar 2021)

Well, it sort of is a lube thread, because regular lubrication is the “ key” here. Silicon lube is best for the mechanism because it doesn’t attract dust. Just reminded me to buy some and do my locks! Abus are very good but all need lube regularly


----------



## vickster (22 Mar 2021)

Randomnerd said:


> Well, it sort of is a lube thread, because regular lubrication is the “ key” here. Silicon lube is best for the mechanism because it doesn’t attract dust. Just reminded me to buy some and do my locks! Abus are very good but all need lube regularly


I’ve no idea what silicon lube is and Google sends me to Love Honey


----------



## T4tomo (22 Mar 2021)

vickster said:


> I’ve no idea what silicon lube is and Google sends me to Love Honey


 You could probably get a padlock there whilst your at it .

try "silicon spray" in google. its comes in a similar can to GT85


----------



## annedonnelly (22 Mar 2021)

T4tomo said:


> maybe needs something more viscous than GT85 inside it. By their very nature of delicate moving metal innards, I'm not sure many padlocks are going to thrive exposed to the elements. can you put a flap of something weatherproof over it to protect it?


Surely people have been using padlocks outdoors for years - on workshops, factory gates, allotments,etc ?

They might be expensive but there must be something suitable for outdoors.


----------



## Milkfloat (22 Mar 2021)

I am a big fan of graphite powder for padlocks. Never let me down yet.


----------



## Fab Foodie (22 Mar 2021)

Adam4868 said:


> Depending how much you want to spend,I've found these ok.Had a couple outside locking things up,ladders etc and seem ok still.
> https://www.screwfix.com/p/master-lock-excell-stainless-steel-weatherproof-disc-padlock-70mm/87006


THIS^^^
Had one on the shed for years, trouble-free and harder to force open than u-shaped padlocks.


----------



## vickster (22 Mar 2021)

It’s on the inside of a gate rather than the outside of a shed though. I need to see if they fit. The current one does appear to be fooked


----------



## Bonefish Blues (22 Mar 2021)

Would a mortice lock fit - that's what we have on our gate.


----------



## vickster (22 Mar 2021)

Bonefish Blues said:


> Would a mortice lock fit - that's what we have on our gate.


It’s a new gate, I’m not looking to replace anything other than the padlock


----------



## Bonefish Blues (22 Mar 2021)

vickster said:


> It’s a new gate, I’m not looking to replace anything other than the padlock


No worries, depending on the config of the gate it might have been an elegant (low cost & secure) option.


----------



## Chromatic (22 Mar 2021)

I bought some Abus Titalium keyed alike locks from these people, they seem good but only been using them for a few months but no problems so far.

https://www.safe.co.uk/products/abus-titalium-64ti-40-padlock-keyed-alike.html


----------



## vickster (22 Mar 2021)

Adam4868 said:


> Depending how much you want to spend,I've found these ok.Had a couple outside locking things up,ladders etc and seem ok still.
> https://www.screwfix.com/p/master-lock-excell-stainless-steel-weatherproof-disc-padlock-70mm/87006


Got one of these from Wickes as it was easy.
Thanks for the suggestion


----------



## Chris S (22 Mar 2021)

If it gives you any trouble then get a Squire Old English padlock. They're about as weather-proof as you can get.
https://www.toolstation.com/master-...MIq93qyLfE7wIVS-3tCh2kggJBEAQYASABEgLziPD_BwE


----------



## slowmotion (22 Mar 2021)

We've got one of these in Cornwall. It's on a shed that is ten yards from the sea and it gets a lot of foul weather all year round. I just give it a squirt of WD40 every few months and it's never seized up on me.


View: https://www.amazon.co.uk/Master-Lock-Padlock-Laminated-Mechanism/dp/B00HUX4ECU/ref=asc_df_B00HUX4ECU/?tag=googshopuk-21&linkCode=df0&hvadid=223170773229&hvpos=&hvnetw=g&hvrand=16342478674345661943&hvpone=&hvptwo=&hvqmt=&hvdev=c&hvdvcmdl=&hvlocint=&hvlocphy=9045945&hvtargid=pla-421533002600&psc=1&th=1&psc=1


----------



## Adam4868 (22 Mar 2021)

Which reminds me,was delivering mail in a affluent area the other day.By the seafront so open to the elements.I noticed a key in the door of a house.I knock on "only the postman,you've left your keys in the door "
Thanks I know,it stops the sand getting in the lock !" 
How the other half live 😁


----------



## battered (22 Mar 2021)

I have a cheap and cheerful padlock on the shed, it has nothing of real value in it. The padlock is fine because it gets oiled regularly and occasionally greased. The thing exudes black goo on the unwary but there is no space for rain to get in, so it has lasted for years.


----------



## stephec (26 Mar 2021)

Adam4868 said:


> Depending how much you want to spend,I've found these ok.Had a couple outside locking things up,ladders etc and seem ok still.
> https://www.screwfix.com/p/master-lock-excell-stainless-steel-weatherproof-disc-padlock-70mm/87006


This is what I use, I've had two in use for over five years with just the odd squirt of Teflon lube.


----------



## Deleted member 23692 (26 Mar 2021)

Adam4868 said:


> Depending how much you want to spend,I've found these ok.Had a couple outside locking things up,ladders etc and seem ok still.
> https://www.screwfix.com/p/master-lock-excell-stainless-steel-weatherproof-disc-padlock-70mm/87006


Master locks are generally pretty crap. Granted if someone what's to get in they will, but why make it easy for them with a 4 pin lock


View: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=EYMKYLOpD4Q


I'd recommend checking this chaps channel before purchasing any lock.


----------

